# Journey Back to Riding



## loveye (Dec 31, 2013)

Its been about four months since I've ridden, and after my accident I swore I wasn't ever going to ride again much less get near a horse. Though my accident wasn't from riding, it was just as traumatic. Getting ran over by a horse and escaping luckily with only a torn ACL and lateral meniscus isn't exactly a walk in the park. But of course being a horse crazy girl since I was young and having ridden for 10 year couldn't be suppressed for long. Just seeing my best friend's horses in the pasture made me miss everything so badly no matter how much I tried to resist it. So four months into my injury and two and a half after my surgery I caved and called an old contact. 

I managed to land a job at a private farm with one of the nicest owners and horses I've ever met. And finally yesterday, with my doctors approval of course, I rode for the first time in what felt like forever. Wearing a knee brace while riding and mounting from the right wasn't exactly normal but it didn't make me any less happy as I walked and trotted around the arena. I'm not going to say it didn't hurt, to put all the pressure on a knee after an injury like that hurt but not to a point where it was extreme. Posting was the only part that hurt but it only got better as I continued.

Riding on an extremely cold and windy day would have wigged out most horses but the horse I was riding, Boo, took it like a pro. He didn't blink and packed me around like I was precious cargo.









I didn't think I would ever ride again but Boo made my ride a special one. We did nothing special or crazy but he proved that you don't have to do anything but enjoy yourself and be happy to love what you're doing.


----------



## HeroMyOttb (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm glad you got back on a horse's back! I understand the fear of being around or working with horses after an accident but sometime you just have to push forward to do what you love!

My motto right now is Ride more, worry less.


----------



## loveye (Dec 31, 2013)

HeroMyOttb said:


> I'm glad you got back on a horse's back! I understand the fear of being around or working with horses after an accident but sometime you just have to push forward to do what you love!
> 
> My motto right now is Ride more, worry less.


I love that motto!


----------



## loveye (Dec 31, 2013)

So I've only ridden one more time other than the first time I posted about. This ride was much better! Nearly no pain while I was posting and I even got some canter in! Of course the downward transitions were pretty rough as I was riding my friends ex-barrel racer, but he had been trained in english pleasure before and calmly packed me around just like Boo had.
Working at the barn with the horses has been great. Its hard work being on your feet that long and doing the manual labor but surprisingly it's made my knee feel better instead of worse!
I've got to spend time with the cutest filly ever named Luna. Her daddy showed in the 2006 Pinto Worlds and we are expecting her to be great no matter which direction she goes. 

















I know its very soon but I'm looking at a lease horse (probably to buy later). One who is safe enough for me to ride but still challenge me. The owner says he is solid w/t/c and jumping around 2'-2'3" courses, though he has never shown. She says he has bad attitude under saddle (no kick, buck, or rear but just a prissy ears back attitude) so me and my trainer are already leaning towards brining a chiropractor in to check him out if we do well together. I am going to be trying him out this weekend, and we'll see if I like him and if we work well together.
















Ill definitely get proper pictures this weekend.


----------

